# DEN-EMY-SLO Questions



## ctj (Feb 14, 2018)

We are traveling DEN-EMY (CZ) on March 20-21, and EMY-SLO (CS) on March 22. In each case, the train boards shortly after 8am (assuming on-time). Should we expect breakfast to be served on-board, or should we plan to eat before boarding.

Also, do you have any recommendations for hotels near the train station in Denver and Emeryville?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 14, 2018)

The couple of times I have boarded in Denver, and the train was more or less on time, I have been served breakfast.

In Denver, I have stayed at the Oxford Hotel, across the street from the station and have stayed at the Hampton Inn, which is a bit further. Neither were inexpensive, but Oxford was more pricey. There is a hotel in the station now, which is likely even more expensive.

When I was in Emeryville, I stayed at Hilton Garden Inn, which is walking distance (for me) from the train station. I was very pleased with that hotel.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 14, 2018)

ctj said:


> We are traveling DEN-EMY (CZ) on March 20-21, and EMY-SLO (CS) on March 22. In each case, the train boards shortly after 8am (assuming on-time). Should we expect breakfast to be served on-board, or should we plan to eat before boarding.
> 
> Also, do you have any recommendations for hotels near the train station in Denver and Emeryville?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You will get breakfast on the train in Denver if the Train is on time ( it usually is but stuff can happen).

You will NOT get Breakfast in the Diner leaving Emeryville if you're on the Starlight and it's running Late into EMY,ie after 9am.

Lunch Wil be the first Meal served in that case.. You can get "snacks" in the Cafe Car but I suggest eating before you board. There's a Subway in front of the Station and a cafe inside the Station @ Emeryville.

I'll leave the Denver Hotels to others, there's been lots of threads on this.( Downtown Hotels tend to be Pricey!)

Emeryville has a Nice Hotel just across the tracks from the Station ( Is it still a Hyatt?) Using the bridge over the tracks. There is also a Sheraton farther away by the Bay Bridge ( it's walkable but a cab or Uber might be easier)where several of us stayed during the Bay Area AU Gathering in 2014.


----------



## BCL (Feb 14, 2018)

Bob Dylan said:


> You will NOT get Breakfast in the Diner leaving Emeryville if you're on the Starlight, Lunch is the first Meal seeved. You can get "snacks" in the Cafe Car but I suggest eating before you board. There's a Subway in front of the Station and a cafe inside the Station @ Emeryville.


I've been on the Starlight southbound for a short to medium trip starting in Richmond (before the pulled the stop) or Emeryville. If it arrives on time at EMY it will be before last call for breakfast. I've been on it when arrived about 80 minutes late and I was told it was too late.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 14, 2018)

If both trains are on time, you will easily get breakfast leaving Denver and Emeryville.

The California Zephyr begins in Chicago before arriving in Denver the following morning. I left Denver on #5 and had no problem 2 weeks ago.

The Coast Starlight begins in Seattle before arriving in Emeryville the following morning. I believe breakfast service runs until 9 am.

Another suggestion is to connect between the CZ and CS (and stay overnight) in either Sacramento, Davis or Martinez. The hotels will likely be less than in Emeryville and you will board earlier, having more time for breakfast.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 14, 2018)

IF both trains are ON TIME, then breakfast will be served. In both cases, get to the DC soon after boarding. I have stayed at the HGI near EMY. Note that if the train is late, expect your first meal to be lunch.


----------



## ctj (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the help. We appreciate it.


----------

